# Houses in Italy and UK



## Raj39

I am learning Italian out of interest rather than necessity. One of the questions in an oral test is to answer the questions in Italian. One of them is " Have you noticed any differences between English houses and Italian houses?" I have never visited any houses in Italy, so I have nothing to compare. 

Another question is " Is there much difference between Italian family life and that of the English?" Again I have no experience of Italian family life to make a comparison.

If anyone can suggest points in English, I will try to translate them into Italian.

Thanks

Raj39


----------



## Roadrunner

Hi Raj39

I am learning Italian too for my own purposes.

When in Italy I noticed that many Italians live in flats rather than houses and that those who live in houses tend to be detached (not joined together, liek in the UK). Most homes also have shutters, no doubt to repel the afternoon heat in summer!

About families, Italians seem to live in the locality where their family is based more than people in the UK. They are less likely to move to another city or region to live.

I hope that helps. In bocca al lupo con il suo esame!


----------



## Raj39

Roadrunner said:


> Hi Raj39
> 
> I am learning Italian too for my own purposes.
> 
> When in Italy I noticed that many Italians live in flats rather than houses and that those who live in houses tend to be detached (not joined together, liek in the UK). Most homes also have shutters, no doubt to repel the afternoon heat in summer!
> 
> About families, Italians seem to live in the locality where their family is based more than people in the UK. They are less likely to move to another city or region to live.
> 
> I hope that helps. In bocca al lupo con il suo esame!


Hi Roadrunner

Thanks for your input which is very helpful. I also understand that windows open inwards and that houses do not have wooden floors but have tiles or marbled floors. 

Good luck with your Italian learning.


----------



## midlandpete

Another feature of italian houses is the vaulted ceiling (very tall) we were told it would keep the place cool

another item of interest is that the outside door has a horizontally slatted wood roll up door - the idea is that you leave the main door open and the air can flow thought the slats to keep the place cool

Interesting 

pete


----------



## Raj39

midlandpete said:


> Another feature of italian houses is the vaulted ceiling (very tall) we were told it would keep the place cool
> 
> another item of interest is that the outside door has a horizontally slatted wood roll up door - the idea is that you leave the main door open and the air can flow thought the slats to keep the place cool
> 
> Interesting
> 
> pete


Thanks Pete for the information. (I am used to seeing iron grating over doors and windows of houses in the Far East, to aid air circulation while securing the property.) Useful information if I am asked about the differences. Now my problem is to translate the information. Sorry I did not reply earlier because of a problem with my internet connection.

Ciao


----------



## kylesmith

You could mention minor details, the sutters, the red roofs in Florence, what the floors are made out of, the overuse of the collor white...


----------



## Raj39

Hello KyleSmith

Thanks for the info. Would I be correct in assuming that floors are of tiles or marble. Are red roofs common in other places in Italy?


----------



## orchard

I have a house in italy they tend to live in one room in the day the kitchen.
they have shutters to keep out the sun and also the cold air in the winter
heating is usually by wood burning stoves not many houses have central heating.
the roofs in the country all have to match to blend in with the countryside.
the floors are marble or tomatoe tiles to stay cool in the summer
regards orchard


----------



## Raj39

orchard said:


> I have a house in italy they tend to live in one room in the day the kitchen.
> they have shutters to keep out the sun and also the cold air in the winter
> heating is usually by wood burning stoves not many houses have central heating.
> the roofs in the country all have to match to blend in with the countryside.
> the floors are marble or tomatoe tiles to stay cool in the summer
> regards orchard


Orchard

Thanks for taking the time to provide me with the information. I am curious about tomatoe tiles, what are they?


----------



## Nardini

orchard said:


> I have a house in italy they tend to live in one room in the day the kitchen.
> they have shutters to keep out the sun and also the cold air in the winter
> heating is usually by wood burning stoves not many houses have central heating.
> the roofs in the country all have to match to blend in with the countryside.
> the floors are marble or tomatoe tiles to stay cool in the summer
> regards orchard


Interesting comment. I also live in Italy and have to disagree with you on several points.

1. I would say that every house that I know has central heating. Perhaps not the holiday homes as they are not lived in during the winter, but every other house and apartment that is lived in all year is certainly up to normal, first-world comfort standards.
2. People live in the "living rooms" - that is the kitchen, if it is large - living room in the evenings and the dining room whilst eating. Pretty normal, i would say. In the summer, there is far more living out doors on terraces or under verandas. Again, normal for a warm country.
3. Shutters are used for: a) keeping the heat of the sun out of the house, b) security and 3) protecting the windows and furniture from the elements.
4. You will find substantial regional differences in the materials used for roofing. There is no single standard.
5. Floor MIGHT be marble or tile covered. They may also be timber or parquet. They may even be stone. The floor covering is very much a matter of taste and personal preference - to say nothing of budget.

To find out what is considered "normal" in any particular area of Italy, just use Google (or any other search engine) to look at the area you are interested in. Or just travel here and look for yourself, of course.


----------



## Raj39

Thanks for the additional information provided by you and others in reply to my question in August 2008


----------

